# Easy Guitar Song Series - Exercise 13



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Easy Guitar Song Series - Exercise 13

Composer: Elias Barriero (1930 - )


The study was written by Elías Barreiro (born 1930 in Santiago de Cuba, Cuba), who is a Cuban guitarist and professor. Elías began his musical studies at the Havana Conservatory of Music, and at a later time received post-graduate classes from Maestro Andrés Segovia at Santiago de Compostela, Spain. 

The piece is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) preparatory grade pieces.

Time Signature: 4/4
Tempo: 69 - 80 BPM


----------

